# Windows 10 screen goes black after 2 mins of inactivity



## eladmlc (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello, I've recently updated my OS to windows 10. my screen turns itself off after two minutes of inactivity also when I'm watching movies and videos. When I press the keyboard or the mouse itn goes back on. The screen saver is currently set to "none", and all the power options are set to "never". Tried changing screen savers and timings. Still the problem persists. Any idea?
Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is this a laptop ?

and you have checked ALL the power options 
and changed ?

if a laptop , is it the same on battery as it is on power ?


----------



## eladmlc (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, I think I did checked all the power saving settings options and set them to "never". It's a laptop and it's occuring also when the battery is full and plugged in.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

perhaps a screen saver or theme
How to Find and Set Screen Savers on Windows 10


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Check your documentation to see if the laptop has its own power settings program that might be blanking the screen


----------

